# Penny's 1st Birthday!



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

My baby girl is one year old today! I cannot believe. I made her a cake. Inside is rice flour, quail eggs, applesauce, carrots, honey, coconut oil and some baby oatmeal. The outside "frosting" is yogurt. She also got scrambled eggs, crickets and mealworms. She will be getting a fuzzie mouse for dinner tonight too.


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

Aww she's so cute! Happy birthday Penny! Have a slice of cake for me


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Only a hedgehog would be happy with that meal.

Happy Birthday Penny and many happy healthy years!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I love the cake!!  Happy birthday, Penny!


----------



## galya (Jan 28, 2015)

She is sooooooo cute  Happy birthday, Penny!


----------



## mollytucker (Apr 17, 2015)

What a sweet birthday cake!


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Looks delicious I'd almost eat it  Happy birthday!


----------



## myky11 (Jan 8, 2015)

Happy Birthday Penny!


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Draenog, I actually tried it while cooking it and it was pretty good. I might try a pancake recipe like it later. :lol:


----------



## Ally's_Oliver (Feb 8, 2015)

Youve definitely got some chef skills! Penny is very lucky! I love your cake idea.


----------

